# The ammo shortage sucks!



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been to the local sporting goods stores three times this week looking for .22 LR and 9 mm. They have zilch. That is, unless you're looking for .22 Hornet or .45-70. This is getting really old. The online sites that I've visited aren't much better. Is there any hope in sight?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

chip2 said:


> I've been to the local sporting goods stores three times this week looking for .22 LR and 9 mm. They have zilch. That is, unless you're looking for .22 Hornet or .45-70. This is getting really old. The online sites that I've visited aren't much better. Is there any hope in sight?


One store I went to had one box of Buffalo Bore 340 grain +P+ in .44 Magnum if you're interested.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

He IS part of the reason.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Nothing here for months. And I don't see the shortage ending anytime soon. Make every round count. At least back in 2012 there was some ammo and from time to time stores would get shipments and the rush was on. But now there is zero ammo of any type. The shelves, where the ammo usually is displayed, are filled with accessories. How do the stores even sell firearms when the buyer cant even get a box of 20 to check it out at the range? I am guessing if this continues that there is a problem with the supply chain somewhere. If the factories are running 24/7, where is the ammo?
An on-line store I use from time to time: https://www.targetsportsusa.com/ has zero anything. How do they stay in business when they havent shipped a round in over 4 months? They sell accessories but ammo is their primary product. I have been on their "notify" list for months for 22LR and 9MM and haven't heard a peep.I dont get it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

chip2 said:


> I've been to the local sporting goods stores three times this week looking for .22 LR and 9 mm. They have zilch. That is, unless you're looking for .22 Hornet or .45-70. This is getting really old. The online sites that I've visited aren't much better. *Is there any hope in sight*?


Not at the moment. Manufacturers claim to be at capacity, and probably are. I doubt any increased capacity because they didn't learn anything from any of the other lean years. Now they just whine about the heat they are getting, and there are more shooters than ever before jockeying for the little ammo there is.
Hand loaders are even taking a hit. No components out there, at least not in my area, and none are expected because "all of them are being used for new ammo".
With current environments, two things will now come into play. Restrictions and demand. Demand has taken care of it so far, but any added slow downs will just make it worse. It will just have to play out.


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

chip2 said:


> I've been to the local sporting goods stores three times this week looking for .22 LR and 9 mm. They have zilch. That is, unless you're looking for .22 Hornet or .45-70. This is getting really old. The online sites that I've visited aren't much better. Is there any hope in sight?


We have an LGS here in the town I live that has "rationed" customers and permits purchase of 3 boxes per week (any combo of calibers).

There is always ammo on the shelf in all calibers.

His rationing has worked well (he logs purchases by name at the register). He doesn't gouge either... I pay $2.99 for ea box of 50rds of std velocity CCI for example. $25 for 500rd box of bulk Aguila, etc. Centerfire reasonable too

I consider myself lucky to live here

I also reload and have lots of powder primers and bullets


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm probably done buying ammo until at least 2022. Once I'm low I'll just stop shooting until it's affordable again.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

chip2 said:


> I've been to the local sporting goods stores three times this week looking for .22 LR and 9 mm. They have zilch. That is, unless you're looking for .22 Hornet or .45-70. This is getting really old. The online sites that I've visited aren't much better. Is there any hope in sight?


Yup. Just like the one in 2013-2015. Yes, it sucks.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just scored 100 .45 ACP @$.50 per round and two boxes of .223 for $10 per box of 20 rounds. Cool part is I did not have to search for it. My friend knew I was looking for some and offered.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I just scored 100 .45 ACP @$.50 per round and two boxes of .223 for $10 per box of 20 rounds. Cool part is I did not have to search for it. My friend knew I was looking for some and offered.


Good price compared to what I've been seeing. 
, I've been strictly looking for 9 mm on ammoseek, nothing under .60 cents.
If I had a choice , is brass superior to steel casings ?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> , is brass superior to steel casings?


IMHO Hell yes!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> Good price compared to what I've been seeing.
> , I've been strictly looking for 9 mm on ammoseek, nothing under .60 cents.
> If I had a choice , is brass superior to steel casings ?


Yes, but not as much as some would have you believe.
Brass will usually be higher quality ammo, but not always. Brass also expands to seal chambers and not allow blow by. Brass also is almost exclusively boxer primed and more easily reloaded.
Steel is non expandable in the shot process. It is very mild and in reality not much harder than brass on extractors and ejectors. People say it is "dirty" and it kinda is, but not so much from the powder as the blow by because of lack of expansion noted above.
It works, it is cheap(er), it may be more easily found, and if you clean your guns, will do you just fine.
I have rifles that have lived on a steady diet of steel ammo and have not seen any "worse for the wear" in them. Hornady used to make a steel cased match for 5.56 and it was a gem.
I don't do hundreds of round ammo dumps, or shoot auto so I can't help with the "Studies" that some companies have put out. Just my use.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

My guns love Steel case ammo. Before the shortage, I was getting Tula shipped right to my door for $6.00 per box and ordering cases at a time. No additional shipping. Those days are over. While I have a large stock of ammo, from hoarding for years, I do not shoot my guns any longer. I have gone down from shooting about 1500-2000 rds of 9mm alone each month before the shortage to *ZERO now.* Occasionally will shoot some 22.cal, but very rare.
*This sport is over.* Done. All my ammo now will be used for self defense in the future. Not buying any guns etc. I have been purchasing spare parts for my guns so I can repair them myself if necessary. Also have been purchasing more AMMO cans for storage.

From my records the ammo shortage really started going south in March of last year and now about 1 year later, down to almost nothing now and getting worse each and every day.
One more year from now will be done for good. 4 years from now, you can only guess if you will even be able to have a gun. The system is to keep all honest citizens without protection. The Bad Guys will be the only People with guns and ammo. Every shell shot now, is one less than you will have in the future.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Jeb Stuart said:


> From my records the ammo shortage really started going south in March of last year and now about 1 year later, down to almost nothing now and getting worse each and every day.
> One more year from now will be done for good. 4 years from now, you can only guess if you will even be able to have a gun. The system is to keep all honest citizens without protection. The Bad Guys will be the only People with guns and ammo. Every shell shot now, is one less than you will have in the future.


Man, I'll bet you are the life of every party.







I really hope you are wrong, but many of us don't see much relief in the near future. Hopefully we can ride this out and be on to better days.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Man, I'll bet you are the life of every party.
> View attachment 19528
> 
> I really hope you are wrong, but many of us don't see much relief in the near future. Hopefully we can ride this out and be on to better days.


Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst. Sometimes ya just got to call a spade a spade. I see no sense in Sugar Coating it. Better to be prepared now then waiting for the storm to be right over the top of your head. We already under estimated the enemy and they kicked our A**?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Stop shooting up your kids inheritance.
Lol


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw 9mm $33 for 50. That same crap was like $12 before all this. noway. I do have a stock pile but I wish I had alot more.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I heard the 7 million new shooters from 2020 are buying ammo but where are they? My local range is dead. Used to be full & busy even on weekdays but they look like they're about to close down now. Drive past on a Saturday & see maybe 4 cars in the lot, from the people who work there. I'll go a few more times this year then I'm almost out of ammo. I wonder how many gun ranges closed down from the ammo shortage in the past year.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

If the bad guys are the only ones with ammo, where are they getting it?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Slowalkintexan said:


> If the bad guys are the only ones with ammo, where are they getting it?


Since they aren't as picky as the average Handgun Forumer, they are stealing, buying from underground sources (DO NOT underestimate these avenues), relying on old stock, they don't go to the range and put 500 rounds at a sitting on the line, and some may even be counting on a surplus of loading material, that they aren't all that picky over either.
Where there is a will their is a way, and they don't scoff at $100 per box ammo like we do around here. Larger cities have more gun shops that have a limited and steady supply of ammo as long as you are willing to be there when it is stocked and pay their prices.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Online seems to best for me. Pay attention to "average" prices and decide what you are willing to pay. Check online frequently and buy immediately when you see it. The prices SUCK right now but I will bet anything they will continue to rise. In six months we will be fondly looking back at the "good old days" of when 9mm was only $500 a case....


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

pic said:


> Good price compared to what I've been seeing.
> , I've been strictly looking for 9 mm on ammoseek, nothing under .60 cents.
> If I had a choice , is brass superior to steel casings ?


Yes. Bullet casings are made from brass for a reason- its softer and slicker than steel which translates to smoother functioning and less wear on the gun. The whole point of steel cases is that they SHOULD be much cheaper than brass. I've seen steel cased 9mm going for almost as much as brass. At current prices, paying a little more for brass makes sense- at least for me. The exceptions to the steel case/brass case info I just stated are guns that were engineered to run on steel cased ammo like the ak47.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I see thousand round lots available on gunbroker from many sellers. 9 mil is about $1 a round. Since there appears to be a lot of high priced ammo online, it makes me think this “shortage” has been manufactured by several or many large volume buyers who stocked up over the last year in anticipation of just such a market spike. Kinda like what the etraders did to Gamestop stock when they bought lots of it to spike the market and kill the short selling hedge fund traders. Everything I read says manufacturers are working overtime trying to meet orders. I think alot of this “shortage” was contrived. And it’s being perpetuated by those who run to Walmart or Dicks just to buy a couple 50 round boxes of high priced something just because they have it. I have enough for now to just sit and wait. It will come down eventually.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I do not see it doing anything but rising in the Future. More gun laws now and more coming in the future. I believe the Ammo manufactures *are not expanding t*heir operations because they fear a glut in the market like before, *but* because they fear Liberals are going to come after them. The Liberals are going to do everything to hit the Manufacturers as hard as hell with all kinds of laws. The manufacturers know they might end up to selling to just the Police and the Military and the civilian market will be dead.
China is slowly taking over the US. The question is, will they allow US Citizens to own firearms and weapons? Lol, not a chance.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Just looked at Cheaper than DIrt. 22LR for .69 and .50 cents a round. Are you kidding me? Back in 2010 I was able to get 525 Federal value pack for about 13$ on sale. No ammo at all at Bass Pro here or Runnings. All local mom and pop firearms stores are out of everything. Been that way since October at least. It this keeps up there will be no competitions in rifle, pistol or shotgun this year. Other on-line retailers have zero ammo still. Usually during winter there are sales like crazy. My bet is the ranges will be pretty empty this season.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> Just looked at Cheaper than DIrt. 22LR for .69 and .50 cents a round. Are you kidding me? Back in 2010 I was able to get 525 Federal value pack for about 13$ on sale. No ammo at all at Bass Pro here or Runnings. All local mom and pop firearms stores are out of everything. Been that way since October at least. It this keeps up there will be no competitions in rifle, pistol or shotgun this year. Other on-line retailers have zero ammo still. Usually during winter there are sales like crazy. My bet is the ranges will be pretty empty this season.


Cheaper than Dirt is a misnomer just about everything they sell is more expensive than their competitors.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

yellowtr said:


> Just looked at Cheaper than DIrt. 22LR for .69 and .50 cents a round. Are you kidding me? Back in 2010 I was able to get 525 Federal value pack for about 13$ on sale. No ammo at all at Bass Pro here or Runnings. All local mom and pop firearms stores are out of everything. Been that way since October at least. It this keeps up there will be no competitions in rifle, pistol or shotgun this year. Other on-line retailers have zero ammo still. Usually during winter there are sales like crazy. My bet is the ranges will be pretty empty this season.


CTD isn't a good barometer for pricing in most cased good or bad times. Comparing prices to 11 years ago is rather irrelevant.
Welcome to 2019. Shortages and insane prices have been the norm for over a year.
People still seem to surprised by this fact.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> I see thousand round lots available on gunbroker from many sellers. 9 mil is about $1 a round. Since there appears to be a lot of high priced ammo online, it makes me think this "shortage" has been manufactured by several or many large volume buyers who stocked up over the last year in anticipation of just such a market spike. Kinda like what the etraders did to Gamestop stock when they bought lots of it to spike the market and kill the short selling hedge fund traders. Everything I read says manufacturers are working overtime trying to meet orders. I think alot of this "shortage" was contrived. And it's being perpetuated by those who run to Walmart or Dicks just to buy a couple 50 round boxes of high priced something just because they have it. I have enough for now to just sit and wait. It will come down eventually.


You can still get ammo for much better prices if you are willing and able to be waiting in line at a big chain store like academy an hour before they open on the day truck comes in. But 2 box max of any quantity box so you better hope they have at least half cases on the day you go.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just got home from Scheels All Sports and it did not suck. I picked up a case of trap ammo for $84. I called our team captain who also needs ammo for this season and he said he would pick up a case tomorrow. My reply was "Would you like to make a bet?"


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

*BETTER WAKE UP AND SMELL THE TEA!*

Ammo? Lol, where do you think availability will be in 6 months, one year?

How about just copper alone? *Better wake up and smell the Tea.*

"This surge looks like a re-run of the financial crisis a decade ago."

"Then, as now, China sucked up the rest of the world's copper surplus on a combination of low prices, stimulus-induced economic recovery and a wave of stock-building, both commercial and strategic."

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...-idUSKBN27P23D


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jeb Stuart said:


> *BETTER WAKE UP AND SMELL THE TEA!*
> 
> Ammo? Lol, where do you think availability will be in 6 months, one year?
> 
> ...


Yep. Now is the time to stock up. Grab up "good" deals and shoot as little as possible-Only enough to keep from getting rusty or keep food on the table.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Some base metals like nickel are stable due to the lack of demand for metal used in jet engines. The local factory that makes most of that metal is almost shutdown due to lack of orders. Copper on the other hand is going up. There is plenty in AZ but are they mining? Is lead being mined in the US? I doubt it. The last lead smelter shut down years ago. Most lead now comes from mines in Mexico and South America as a by product of silver mining. Zinc, a metal used to make brass, is a common metal but its price is also on the rise. 
As far as the big box stores having ammo from time to time, it is not happening here in upstate NY. The shelves are empty and have been for months.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

yellowtr said:


> Some base metals like nickel are stable due to the lack of demand for metal used in jet engines. The local factory that makes most of that metal is almost shutdown due to lack of orders. Copper on the other hand is going up. There is plenty in AZ but are they mining? Is lead being mined in the US? I doubt it. The last lead smelter shut down years ago. Most lead now comes from mines in Mexico and South America as a by product of silver mining. Zinc, a metal used to make brass, is a common metal but its price is also on the rise.
> As far as the big box stores having ammo from time to time, it is not happening here in upstate NY. The shelves are empty and have been for months.


Have you tried being there when the truck comes in or are they just not getting any at all? You may have some luck on the sigsauer website. They update their stock at about 0415. It sells out fast(minutes) so go ahead and make an account. Check every morning. They still get 9mm a couple times a week and sell it for very reasonable prices. Not to mention sig makes good ammo. I'm not going to go into my feelings on their guns or customer service but I will say they make great ammo.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Right now I a


Usafammo3 said:


> Have you tried being there when the truck comes in or are they just not getting any at all? You may have some luck on the sigsauer website. They update their stock at about 0415. It sells out fast(minutes) so go ahead and make an account. Check every morning. They still get 9mm a couple times a week and sell it for very reasonable prices. Not to mention sig makes good ammo. I'm not going to go into my feelings on their guns or customer service but I will say they make great ammo.


Right now I am looking for 22LR. Have plenty 9mm, 223, 30-30 to last maybe 2 to 3 years. But with 2 22 hand guns and 2 22 rifles, I go through a lot of 22LR. 
The 2 big box stores, Bass Pro and Runnings have not had a round of center fire or rimfire for the past 5 months. I have asked in person when they will be getting another shipment and all I get is a shrug. I doubt they are lying. Still nothing at Target Sports USA. Bulk Ammo has 22LR but .32 a round. That is price gouging when the normal price for 525 rounds is around 4 to 5 cents a round.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

yellowtr said:


> Right now I a
> 
> Right now I am looking for 22LR. Have plenty 9mm, 223, 30-30 to last maybe 2 to 3 years. But with 2 22 hand guns and 2 22 rifles, I go through a lot of 22LR.
> The 2 big box stores, Bass Pro and Runnings have not had a round of center fire or rimfire for the past 5 months. I have asked in person when they will be getting another shipment and all I get is a shrug. I doubt they are lying. Still nothing at Target Sports USA. Bulk Ammo has 22LR but .32 a round. That is price gouging when the normal price for 525 rounds is around 4 to 5 cents a round.


Target sports is NOT price gouging. One of the best online ammo suppliers out there and I always give the 5 plus stars. You just did not do you homework from a year ago. 22.cal has a huge shortage just like anything else. I saw the 22,cal shortage coming back in March of last year. And started stocking up them to my already LARGE SUPPLY!
Here is a pic of *Partial of 22lr ammo* I Bought starting in March from TargetSports and only lasted for a few months. I knew back then the 22lr would be soon to follow the 9mm etc.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

yellowtr said:


> Right now I a
> 
> Right now I am looking for 22LR. Have plenty 9mm, 223, 30-30 to last maybe 2 to 3 years. But with 2 22 hand guns and 2 22 rifles, I go through a lot of 22LR.
> The 2 big box stores, Bass Pro and Runnings have not had a round of center fire or rimfire for the past 5 months. I have asked in person when they will be getting another shipment and all I get is a shrug. I doubt they are lying. Still nothing at Target Sports USA. Bulk Ammo has 22LR but .32 a round. That is price gouging when the normal price for 525 rounds is around 4 to 5 cents a round.


The price of raw materials has gone up so everything is more expensive. I picked up a couple of boxes of .22lr at one of my favorite local stores the other day and paid more than I ever have(or thought I ever would). I know they aren't scalping the price but the way he put it to me was this. "Right now, we can choose between stocking almost no cheap ammo or some expensive ammo". Even the gun stores are having trouble getting ammo- especially the small local ones we all prefer. But as my grandfather used to say "this too shall pass". I feel sorry for the people who didn't see this coming and prepare but this will be a very valuable lesson for a lot of people. Most people will never make the mistake of being unprepared again. This is a lesson that applies to EVERTHING we may need, not just ammo. First and most important thing I learned in boy scouts- BE PREPARED.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know if there are any bird hunting trap shooting types out there aside from @Tangof, but I have had great luck at Scheels Friday and again today at Walmart. I bought a case of trap loads at each store and they had more left when I checked out.
I thought Walmart had ceased to sell ammo, but I'm guessing they found some old stock.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Actually Walmart get shipments in of Birdshot and occasionally Buckshot. I have bought about 6 cases in the past few months. But it is getting harder. One of the clerks told me that there are a few guys that come from out of state and buy every thing and do this weekly. I asked why he sold all to them, and he told me Management said just move it.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> I don't know if there are any bird hunting trap shooting types out there aside from @Tangof, but I have had great luck at Scheels Friday and again today at Walmart. I bought a case at each store and they had more left when I checked out.
> I thought Walmart had ceased to sell ammo, but I'm guessing they found some old stock.


They quit selling pistol ammo. I will never forgive myself for not buying all the 9mm they had the day it was on sale to get rid of it all. It wakes me up at night. My wife knows if she hears me cussing in the shower not to come check if I'm ok because I'm just thinking about the Walmart pistol ammo again...


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Illegal aliens coming into the US like a insane tsunami, bringing in Cartel, terrorist, disease, unemployment. Defunding the police, military, stripping away protection of the 2A right to protect home and family as the bad guys grow stronger each and every day. It is going to be a mess at the end of four years. Biden and Obama are out to destroy this Country. They are TERRORIST period. Yes, I have a very large supply of ammo. I saw this mess coming years ago. But not enough. And it looks like I will be hiding ammo and guns. I have been investing in more Military AMMO CANS! And Parts and magazines. People better wake up and smell the Tea and shi* sandwich Biden and Obama are serving before you eat it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah i stocked up on 22 last time. i had some 9 mm but i been buying 9mm when i find it for a good price.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

faststang90 said:


> yeah i stocked up on 22 last time. i had some 9 mm but i been buying 9mm when i find it for a good price.


What is a good price?


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> What is a good price?
> 400 rounds for 140.70 or 64.99 plus tax each for 200 rounds


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I hear what your are saying, but really sad when we think that is a good price compared to before the riots. My guns have no problem with steel case ammo and I was getting a 1,000 rds delivered to the door for $136.00. Brass ammo about $2.00 more per box, delivered.Each box of Wolf 9mm was $6.43. 22.cal was about 5 cents per rd.average. Thank God I stocked up. These below were a typical order for one month. I was buying mostly from Targetsports. I had 33 orders the year before and was set to out do that the next year. 
I finally broke into my stash of years of accumalating and shot 200 rds.This was a little after a year of no shooting centerfire. The good news is I had not lost my skills. I attribute that to shooting Air Pistols about 3 or 4 times per week.









Buckshot


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> What is a good price?


i got 200 rounds for about 60.00


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I wonder how much Gun owners are actually Price conditioning themself s for the future. Keep hearing great deals of $30 etc And before this same ammo in 9mm was less than $10.00. So $30.00 is a great deal? 22.cal use to be about 4-5 cents per round. And a good deal by some now is more than double that. I guess $30.00 for 9mm is not bad if you are one of millions that only shoot a gun once a month or a few times a year. But IMO it is ending the sport for me as I was use to it shooting a few thousand per month. I think the 22.cal maybe the new 9mm as far as any thing close to shooting frequently like have been accustomed to for so many years. Besides, every thing is going up all around us. And it is going to get MUCH worse. Biden has been in Office for only 6 months and bringing chaos across the US in so many ways.
The future does not look good for the sport or the US. Looking Great for China, Iran, Russia and North Korea. Thinking about a wiser move may to invest my money spent on a few boxes of ammo and get Rosetta Stone and learn Mandarin.


----------

